

Eric Idle's reading list - rglovejoy
http://pythonline.com/pythonpost/eric_idle/read_along_with_eric

======
yan
I came across his site before, he had a long list of good books he read with
some reviews. I'm sure some googling can turn it up.

Also, Eli Bendersky's book reviews are fantastic when you need to find
something to read. Eli's reviews are a little humbling, considering the pace
he reads books in... in four languages.
<http://eli.thegreenplace.net/category/book-reviews/>

